# Aquarium T-shirt



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

http://shirt.woot.com/

If you don't view this one today, it will change tomorrow and will be another T-shirt. It looks like a small goldfish in a bag in a T-shirt pocket leaking at the bottom of the pocket. I thought it might interest some. ($10, free shipping or $5 overnight shipping)


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

Kool shirt. 
I like the color of the shirt "We call this color: Algae"


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the descrition lol, they take their shirts seriously


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

i bought one


----------

